# Keg Fridge Gas Line Holes



## EK (8/4/08)

Fellow Brewers,

I have recently got a keg setup. It's the standard 2xCornelius, disconnects, line and regulator deal that can be found at almost any HBS. I will be acquiring a CO2 tank in the next month or two (budget permitting).

The problem that I have is that SWMBO will not let me drill holes in the spare fridge. What I want to do is place one hole, for the gas line, in the bottom (or top) corner of the front door. I intend to serve out of the beer gun until I can afford a better setup so I don't need any holes for taps. I can probably convince SWMBO to let me do this if I can effectively grantee that I won't destroy or break the fridge in the process. She is afraid of the fridge dying as it is a very old fridge.

How is the best/safest way to get the hole made? 

Do I need some sort of shank/sleeve for the hole so the line doesn't wear against the metal?

I have heard that the gas coolant lines for fridges are in the back and sides, but not in the doors. Is this correct?

How can I plug the hole when the fridge is needed for non-beer purposes? (Yes, I know this seems like blasphemy, but it is not actually my fridge and it is usually full of food and drinks around Christmas-New Year)

Is there an alternative to drilling a gas line hole?

:icon_cheers: 
EK


----------



## Ross (8/4/08)

just put the gas bottle in the fridge with the kegs. If you are using a beer gun - no need to drill any holes.

cheers Ross


----------



## Dicko ACT (8/4/08)

There are no gas lines in a fridge door... go nuts.

I got my 500L fermentation fridge for free out of the classifieds, works great. If SWMBO wont let you play with this one, you can get another one for under $100.


----------



## ausdb (8/4/08)

If you don't have space for the gas bottle inside then on the side of the door that is closest to the hinge right down at the bottom cut a small slot in the door gasket just wide enough for your gas line to pass through. Duct tape the gas line to the fridge so it stays in place and then let your line come out there. The amount of air leakage will not be that bad but you may have to defrost it slightly more often if it is not a cyclic defrost or frost free.


----------



## alexbrand (9/4/08)

EK said:


> I have heard that the gas coolant lines for fridges are in the back and sides, but not in the doors. Is this correct?




EK,

right, I've never seen a fridge with coolant lines in its door. But to find out where these lines actually are:

Empty the fridge, turn it on (maximum power), leave the door wide open and wait a couple of minutes till half an hour. Depending on the weather (humidity) the shape of the coolant lines will soon be visible...

Alex

EDIT: Wheather forecast says 85-89% humidity in Brisbane these days. It should work fine...


----------



## enoch (9/4/08)

My preferences

1. Bottle in the fridge.
2. Notch the gasket, bottle outside

Long shot

3. Is there a drain hole in the bottom of the fridge you could bring the gas line in through? My old fridge has one not that I used it for bringing gas in.


----------



## Roota069 (9/4/08)

EK said:


> Fellow Brewers,
> 
> I have recently got a keg setup. It's the standard 2xCornelius, disconnects, line and regulator deal that can be found at almost any HBS. I will be acquiring a CO2 tank in the next month or two (budget permitting).
> 
> ...


----------



## glennheinzel (9/4/08)

The door isn't necessarily a safe spot to drill. 

I recall someone posting about a butter warmer (or similar) positioned there. 

I'd say that most fridges should be fine though.


----------



## EK (9/4/08)

Firstly, thanks to all who replied.



Ross said:


> just put the gas bottle in the fridge with the kegs. If you are using a beer gun - no need to drill any holes.
> 
> cheers Ross


This was my plan. I emailed micromatic to see if condensation was a problem for the regulator: they said it's fine but for "optimum performance" the bottle should be in ambient, not refrigerated, temperatures.



Roota069 said:


> View attachment 18479
> 
> 50 Litre + gas Pic below.
> Roota........


Thanks Roota, pic is very helpful.



Rukh said:


> The door isn't necessarily a safe spot to drill.
> 
> I recall someone posting about a butter warmer (or similar) positioned there.
> 
> I'd say that most fridges should be fine though.


I won't drill near the butter box. Thanks.


But, if I were to drill a hole...do I need a shank/sleeve or something? And, how would I plug it if I needed to?

:icon_cheers: 
EK


----------



## troydo (9/4/08)

"near the butter box" isnt really good enough, my understanding is that that power line is hand laid in the fridge door and as such could go through almost anywhere on it..


----------



## jimi (9/4/08)

My external gas enters the fridge through a small cut in the sealing around the door. Make the small cut in the seal when its stretched and then after you feed the gas line through it fits nice n tight. 
I works a treat for me.


----------



## KGB (9/4/08)

If its just gas line running through then you shouldn't need any shank or anything. I'd only bother with a shank etc if you needed to screw a fitting on (ie a tap) where it would crush the door.
You could either drill a tight hole and use a little bit of silicone to sela it in there or you could use a grommet on the outer skin and inner skin of the door to create a tight seal around the line.

Best temporary fix to cover it up again IMO is a bit of gaffa tape. You can use a small vinyl sticker on the outside if you want to pretend there's no hole there. Peel it off, insert grommets and line again and bob's your uncle.

There is no cooling lines in the door. There MAY be wiring to a butter warmer - just use your eyes and have a look! If there is wires runningbetween the fridge body and the door then its likely they run to the butter warmer. Its really not rocket surgery! 
If you don't want to drill into the door then its easy enough to cut an ~8mm section out of the door seal and silicone the line in there, like ausdb suggested.


----------



## alexbrand (9/4/08)

Cooling the CO2 tank is IMHO not one of the best ideas. Because of the low temp inside the fridge you won't be abled to get all CO2 out of the tank. May be it's not much gas you "loose". But I would really prefer to have the CO2 cylinder outside. And another point is rust. I don't know if the gas tank likes the humid or wet climate in the fridge over years... could be harmful to the tank and to you.

Alex


----------



## troydo (10/4/08)

i used a fermenter airlock grommet on the metal of the fridge to protect the gas line


----------



## Blackfish (10/4/08)

I'm no fridgey, and I might be a bit late with this, but here goes anyway: 
On Locating heat/ cooling lines prior to drilling.  seems to have a good method. Some other interesting videos of his brewing adventures here too.


----------



## EK (11/4/08)

Thanks guys,

I might try putting the gas bottle in the fridge initially, and perhaps drill a hole when I can afford a new fridge should the current one die (due to age, not because of a screw up).

Thanks Troydo, I didn't think about a grommet at all.

fhgwgads: I will have a look at the videos, thanks.

:icon_cheers: 
EK


----------



## david effer (29/12/18)

EK said:


> Fellow Brewers,
> 
> I have recently got a keg setup. It's the standard 2xCornelius, disconnects, line and regulator deal that can be found at almost any HBS. I will be acquiring a CO2 tank in the next month or two (budget permitting).
> 
> ...


there is a simple way,,go through the plastic inside the fridge with a hot soldering iron or heated screwdriver and burn a reasonably good size hole by wiggling it about a bit until you can feel the outside skin but nothing in its way then using a drill bit the size of the line,,spin the drill by hand until you are sure its all clear then drill


----------



## brewgasm (30/12/18)

If in doubt drill through the door. I sent my gas line though the door and used the appropriate sized grommet.

For drilling make a pilot hole first then use a step bit for a tidy hole. If you need to you can always slaz the hole if you need the fridge to return to normal duties


----------



## Tony121 (30/12/18)

You do realise that this thread is over 10 years old? Or are you trying to outdo Kegland??


----------



## garage_life (3/1/19)

Drill holes.


----------

